# If this isn't ok please delete



## xx_Holli_xx

Please read the forum rules



> Requesting (through words or implication) money or charity from the general member population is not permitted. If it is suspected that a membership is being used with the sole intention of procuring free goods, services or wealth, the account may be restricted or banned.

Sorry.


----------

